# Grafikkartentemperatur zu hoch?  Sind ca. 70-75 Grad unter Last zu viel?



## lammiheizer (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

habe meinem betagten Rechner gerade ein neues Netzteil (BeQuiet S7 400W), sowie eine neue (gebrauchte) Grafikkarte spendiert.
Die Karte ist eine Asus EAH5770 CuCore. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob eine Temperatur von Dauerhaft 70-75 Grad unter Last (beim spielen) zu hoch sind.

Hier mal die Daten vom gesamten System:
Windows Vista SP2 32Bit
Asrock N68 S3-UCC
Athlon X2 245
2GB Kingston 1333er (wird demnächst aufgerüstet auf 4GB)
Asus EAH5770 CuCore
DVD Brenner (IDE)
160GB Sata Festplatte


Habe mir wegen der gebrauchten Karte ein "Überwachungstool" installiert und zwar GPU-Z.
Dieses zeigt eine Temperatur von 30-32 Grad im normalen Windows Betrieb (surfen, E-Mails etc..), unter Last wie gesagt bis 75C dauerhaft.
Dabei ist der Lüfter anscheinend nur auf knapp unter 60% Leistung.
Ist diese Temperatur noch OK? Wenn nicht kann man evtl. dem Grafikkartenlüfter per Software sagen er soll seine Leistung (sprich Umdrehungen) erhöhen?

Im Netz habe ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich Aussagekräftige Antworten gefunden (zumindest nicht für meine Grafikkarte).

Bin für jegliche Hilfe / Antworten dankbar.


----------



## Tommi1 (15. Februar 2014)

Die Temps finde ich eigentlich normal.

Die GTX 780 hat unter Luft im Idle auch um die 31 / 32° und unter Last 80°.
Gut, sind jetzt zwar 2 Leistungverschiedene Teile.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2014)

Deine Grafikkarte hätte auch mit 90°C und mehr noch kein Problem, erst im knapp          dreistelligen Bereich wird da (automatisch) abgeschaltet.
Deine 70-75°C sind nicht nur normal, sondern verhältnismäßig sogar recht kühl.


----------



## lammiheizer (15. Februar 2014)

Ok super, wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen bevor die Karte hopps geht.

Bei gebrauchten Teilen guck ich lieber etwas genauer hin und informier mich.
Bin auch seit Jahren nicht mehr auf dem laufenden, deswegen war ich mir etwas unsicher bei den Werten.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Februar 2014)

Die Temps passen auf jeden Fall. Du kannst sogar noch ein wenig übertakten.


----------



## lammiheizer (15. Februar 2014)

Ich weiss die Karte ist wohl zum übertakten ganz gut geeignet, aber ich lass mein System lieber "original Standard" und stabil.

Ist nicht unbedingt das schnellste aber mit der Grafikkarte reichts mir dann eigentlich im Moment (demnächst nur noch nen RAM update)...

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

Die Temperaturen sind absolut normal, für die meisten Lüftersteuerungen liegt die Zieltemperatur bei 70-75°C


----------



## facehugger (15. Februar 2014)

Alles im sehr grünen Bereich Wie unser Mod schon sagt, Stress ist erst bei deutlich über 90°C angesagt...

Gruß


----------



## lammiheizer (15. Februar 2014)

Dann bin ich beruhigt. Wenn ich wüsste wie, würde ich das Topic als erledigt markieren.
Ich schau mal wo ich das mache...

Danke nochmal...


----------

